# Harold



## hurricane.harold (Oct 23, 2008)

This is Harold. 7 year old Thoroughbred gelding. =] 


































I'm sorry if the pictures are giant.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh, a fellow equine enthusiast! 

My family owns three mares,a palomino, a grey, and 
a solid black...all quarter horses.

I myself ride western though. 

Harold is a beauty!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't know anything about horses but what a beauty. Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

What a good looking horse.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi, Harold is a very handsome fellow. By the way, noticed the large bales of hay in the background of one of your pictures, do you mind me asking where you are from? We do not see to many large bales like that here in California. 
We did have them both in Oregon and in Utah when w lived in those states.


----------



## hurricane.harold (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks everybody! 

I am glad I am not the only Equine lover on the forums. =] 



FUZBUTZ said:


> Hi, Harold is a very handsome fellow. By the way, noticed the large bales of hay in the background of one of your pictures, do you mind me asking where you are from? We do not see to many large bales like that here in California.
> We did have them both in Oregon and in Utah when w lived in those states.


The round bales are very common here. I live in Alberta, Canada, and they are as common as squares here. I don't buy my own hay (i board out), so I really don't know that much, but they aren't hard to find here at all. Sorry if I'm not much help!


----------

